# Who uses the Worx cordless pressure washer? Buying advice needed



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all I'm wanting to buy a cordless pressure washer: I'm now 80 yrs and it gets harder,
Also I live on a complex where I can't get electric or running water to my car.

My present method is ONR via a pump spray bottle and lots of MF's soaked in a bucket of solution.

I've seen a few YT videos showing guys using ONR via a cordless pressure washer and it appeals as it will take away the need for constant pumping of the bottle and will apply the solution at a slightly better pressure.

It seems the Worx 629E is a good bet but before I buy I would really appreciate some advice from anyone using this type of PW is it a good method, are Worx the best and which model etc., All suggestions will be helpful and prevent buying 'blind'

Cheers. Harry.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry if in wrong section Mods might want to move this to 'washing' section ^^^


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought one for use on my caravan as I don’t have a water source (I bought the one with two smaller batteries).

Overall I’m really happy with it and often give my car a maintenance wash whilst at the camp site. 

It’s powerful enough and nice and light. You’ll need to use the hose pipe into a bucket as the screw bottle adaption is good but doesn’t last one and with a 2 litre bottle fitted full of water weights quite a bit.

Shame you’re not closer to me as I’d happy let you give it a go.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Harry

I hope you and the family are all well. 

I have a Karcher OC3, and it's very good. I'm not sure it would be any good for doing a whole carz as the reservoir is a little small, but it's great for giving the wheels a quick spruce up. 

I know @dchapman88 has the Worx Hydroshot, so hopefully he will be along soon to give you his opinion. 

Cheers, and I hope you have a lovely Christmas. 

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I hope you and the family are all well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes and your suggestions Niall, we are well and keeping safe, hope you are too.
I'll wait and see what advice I can get as regards the best model, it would be nice to have one that will do the whole car, I'm not short of containers for water as Daughter has a cafe and gets some nice 2 gallon containers which I believe are easier to work from as regards keeping the hose in position.
Wishing you and your Family a very Happy Christmas too,

Harry.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Kev.O said:


> I bought one for use on my caravan as I don't have a water source (I bought the one with two smaller batteries).
> 
> Overall I'm really happy with it and often give my car a maintenance wash whilst at the camp site.
> 
> ...


So grateful for the advice, yes I wouldn't want a bottle attachment as I'll just use the solution straight from a bucket or 2 gall container. I presume you mean the 18v batteries are the ones you have rather than the 20v so nice to see you find those adequate.

Many thanks for the offer of trying yours, yes I'm quite a long way off but thanks for the thought.

Harry


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ive had mine for years.
My brother got one recently too.
Make sure you but I the version that can convert to a shorter Lance.
There's one that can't.
The shorter Lance is easier to manoeuvre for jobs like wheels if you do just an intermediate wheel wash.
The soap bottle dispenser is good for me to apply a shampoo layer before a 2BM wash.
Not so good for applying my prewash as the concentration output is very unpredictable as I think it gets more diluted as water actually mixes with the detergent in the bottle with time diluting it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I looked into them a couple of y ears ago as I have a few worx things, there's a brushless one which is supposed to be better on batteries but wasn't available in the UK when I was looking. Worx and Titan (screwfix) batteries are interchangeable, I mix and match. You can get 2Ah, 4ah, and 6ah but they get pricey. They're all labelled 18/20v. I think its nominal 18, max 20 and depends what value the company uses to rate. Positec are the UK agent and they have an ebay store that regularly participates in the ebay "xx% off these stores" deals and that tends to bring it cheaper than amazon.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I’ve just checked and the model I bought is the WG629E.6 which is the 20v power share version (battery model WA3550.1). It has the ability to shorten the Lance like Headphones mentioned.

I bought a lance bottle for it too, but be careful as many will state they fit but won’t. I ended up getting the genuine one.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I looked into them a couple of y ears ago as I have a few worx things, there's a brushless one which is supposed to be better on batteries but wasn't available in the UK when I was looking. Worx and Titan (screwfix) batteries are interchangeable, I mix and match. You can get 2Ah, 4ah, and 6ah but they get pricey. They're all labelled 18/20v. I think its nominal 18, max 20 and depends what value the company uses to rate. Positec are the UK agent and they have an ebay store that regularly participates in the ebay "xx% off these stores" deals and that tends to bring it cheaper than amazon.


Having read the battery model number I read this post and Positec Power Tools (Europe) is written on the bottom of the battery. :thumb:

Didn't know that about Titan, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Kev.O said:


> I've just checked and the model I bought is the WG629E.6 which is the 20v power share version (battery model WA3550.1). It has the ability to shorten the Lance like Headphones mentioned.
> 
> I bought a lance bottle for it too, but be careful as many will state they fit but won't. I ended up getting the genuine one.


I watched a Youtube " best cordless...2020" and the 629E was said to be the best on that video. Yes I think for any parts/extras I'd go for original if uncertain. Thanks.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies.
I ordered the Worx WG629E.6 which is the one without all the accessories (Brush, Collapsible bucket, soap bottle etc) all of which I don't need. 
The one I ordered has 2 batteries which I reckon will be much more useful that the accessory kit which I may have considered had the PW been a more powerful one.

Harry


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Hope it serves you well Harry, be interested to see a review of how you find it.

Have a great christmas.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've moved this to the correct section just in case anyone else sees this and can add to the thread :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

muzzer said:


> I've moved this to the correct section just in case anyone else sees this and can add to the thread :thumb:


Thank you so much and apologies, I'd hit the 'submit' button before I realised there was a place for pressure washer related items.

Harry


----------



## CGD (Nov 14, 2018)

westerman said:


> Thank you so much and apologies, I'd hit the 'submit' button before I realised there was a place for pressure washer related items.
> 
> Harry


be great to hear your thoughts on it once you've received / tried it.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think you will find it a good purchase as I have had mine for about 2 years I’m 82 and find it easier to use than messing about with fitting up the nilfisk, hope you find it suits your needs.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

TonyH38 said:


> I think you will find it a good purchase as I have had mine for about 2 years I'm 82 and find it easier to use than messing about with fitting up the nilfisk, hope you find it suits your needs.


Thanks for that Tony and well done at 82 still dabbling a bit  you'll certainly know what I mean when I say it get's harder even to do menial tasks!. Yes I had a Nilfisk and gave it away to Family when I moved here as it was no use to me anymore. I'm looking forward to trying the Worx out and I'll post how I get on with it.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

bluechimp said:


> Hope it serves you well Harry, be interested to see a review of how you find it.
> 
> Have a great christmas.


I'll certainly post my thoughts, it does seem to be just what I need. 
I think, reading some reviews, that people who say they are not powerful enough are tending to compare them to a mains fed PW and of course they are totally different animals.

All I am looking for really is something that will deliver my ONR easier than a hand pump sprayer.The sprayer does a good job but with my arthritic hands it gets uncomfortable to keep pumping the thing! If I can also have a little better pressure too that's a bonus.
I think it will be especially useful for wheels as after applying a wheel cleaner or Iron Fallout remover I will be able to give a good rinse off which was so difficult with a watering can:wall:
Merry Christmas to you and yours too.

Harry


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've got one but won't be able to give you my thoughts on it until Christmas as it's a present. Will I be out washing the car on Christmas Day?!

I ordered the WG620E.4 kit (inc 2 batteries). Have also ordered the pivot nozzle and short lance on top. And a magnet for the hack (see YouTube if you don't know it...).

How do you guys find the snowfoam bottle? Does it hold enough to foam a whole car or does it need to be refilled? Sorry if it's a daft question, I've only ever applied it with a pump sprayer so far.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Blanco92 said:


> I've got one but won't be able to give you my thoughts on it until Christmas as it's a present. Will I be out washing the car on Christmas Day?!
> 
> I ordered the WG620E.4 kit (inc 2 batteries). Have also ordered the pivot nozzle and short lance on top. And a magnet for the hack (see YouTube if you don't know it...).
> 
> How do you guys find the snowfoam bottle? Does it hold enough to foam a whole car or does it need to be refilled? Sorry if it's a daft question, I've only ever applied it with a pump sprayer so far.


It will be interesting to see what you think of the washer once you have used it, I have seen the YT magnet idea, I have to say the first thing that came to mind was will it have any adverse effect on the motor or brushes over time? i.e. does it cause back pressure? I could see it enhances the pressure but wasn't sure exactly what it altered to give this improvement.

I see the model you have bought 620.4 is the latest addition to the range but tbh I am struggling to find much difference in any but the more powerful and expensive 630E. The 629 has 2 speeds and the 620 has one speed.
It's the weirdest labelling of a product I've encountered as it seems each model number terminates in a .1 or .2 or.3 etc etc. Not sure if that denotes just the extras that are sold with each. I can't imagine the main bodies are all different.
Looking forward to your findings and I'll add mine too, it'll give us something to read in this horrible time. Have a great Christmas.

Harry


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I bought the WG630E.1 last year after my Nilfisk died. I was looking for a solution that was a little less faff then setting up a pressure washer. I used it a couple of times and returned it to Amazon (replaced with a Kranzle). I'm sure it has it's place but I found what it saved me in setup time, was lost (and more) in its use. For me it just doesn't move enough water. That means your progress around the car is slow. With my current pressure washer, I can stand at the back of the car and completely rinse off the roof right to the front even using a short trigger unit. There's no way that would be possible with the Worx and so you would need to move around all of the car and hit every area methodically.
If you don't mind spending the extra time, then it's not a bad unit as such. It is easy to manage and pretty well built. The 4Ah battery lasted around 40 minutes.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

The .extensions on worx numbers are indeed the bundle, you might get bare unit, single 2Ah battery, 2 x 4Ah batteries, a case etc etc


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I bought the WG630E.1 last year after my Nilfisk died. I was looking for a solution that was a little less faff then setting up a pressure washer. I used it a couple of times and returned it to Amazon (replaced with a Kranzle). I'm sure it has it's place but I found what it saved me in setup time, was lost (and more) in its use. For me it just doesn't move enough water. That means your progress around the car is slow. With my current pressure washer, I can stand at the back of the car and completely rinse off the roof right to the front even using a short trigger unit. There's no way that would be possible with the Worx and so you would need to move around all of the car and hit every area methodically.
> If you don't mind spending the extra time, then it's not a bad unit as such. It is easy to manage and pretty well built. The 4Ah battery lasted around 40 minutes.


I can quite understand what you are saying and really the Worx shouldn't be compared to a mains pressure washer for performance. Personally I wouldn't have one if I had the facility to use a 'proper' PW.

Where the Worx wins every time is that it can be used anywhere and doesn't need mains power or mains water hence why I got rid of the Nilfisk.
I am hoping the Worx will be a step up from the hand pump sprayer though.

Harry


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

westerman said:


> I am hoping the Worx will be a step up from the hand pump sprayer though.


Most definitely.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I use the Worx unit for washing the wheels, wells and sometimes for cleaning bugs of the front bumper during summer, as an addition to my rinseless wash regimen.

I'm not sure how it will work with ONR, be careful not to damage the pump. I also think it will be to powerful to deliver ONR as a pre-spray. I still prefer a hand pump for this.
The Worx unit is probably more useful to rinse a pre-wash foam or something similar before performing a rinseless wash.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

toni said:


> I use the Worx unit for washing the wheels, wells and sometimes for cleaning bugs of the front bumper during summer, as an addition to my rinseless wash regimen.
> 
> I'm not sure how it will work with ONR, be careful not to damage the pump. I also think it will be to powerful to deliver ONR as a pre-spray. I still prefer a hand pump for this.
> The Worx unit is probably more useful to rinse a pre-wash foam or something similar before performing a rinseless wash.


That's interesting, I'm not sure what would be in ONR when used in the recommended solution that would damage the Pump. I've seen it used in toilet systems and the like because it's kind to the seals and rubbers and it works miracles in cleaning old systems out and keeping them free of gunk.

I would have thought ONR would be kind to the pump but if anyone has experience of problems I'd be very pleased to take advice.

Regards, Harry


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

westerman said:


> I am hoping the Worx will be a step up from the hand pump sprayer though


Here's hoping this is true! I haven't bought it to replace a pressure washer, it's replacing a rather awful hand pump sprayer. I binned it yesterday with the utmost pleasure. Hated the thing!

For those of us without an outside tap, with no possibility to fit one, and no electric for about 25 metres, I'm really hopeful it's the solution. It will still be a hassle navigating two flights of stairs, with 3 buckets (2BM + one to feed the Worx) and associated washing gear but imagine doing all that and getting just a dribble out of the end of a pump sprayer...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just finished doing a night wash on the car using the Worx hydroshot.

I managed doing the wheels, applying a prewash using the soap bottle.
Rinse.
2bm wash 
Rinse.
Dry 
All in 1hour.
This included filling 4 buckets (two for 2bm and 2 for rinsing)
Setting up my lights
And clearing away.
Admittedly the car was only cleaned last week and always has a topper drying aid LSP.

The Worx is powerful enough to do a touchless wash too as reported below over 4 weeks with 4 touchless washes this summer.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419956&highlight=Touchless


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> Just finished doing a night wash on the car using the Worx hydroshot.
> 
> I managed doing the wheels, applying a prewash using the soap bottle.
> Rinse.
> ...


Thanks for the link to the previous thread I'd not seen.

Love the car and buoyed by the touchless method you were able to use that included the hydroshot.
It just seems to me that for those who see beyond comparing the Worx with a mains PW, the little Worx can be a useful tool.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Blanco92 said:


> Here's hoping this is true! I haven't bought it to replace a pressure washer, it's replacing a rather awful hand pump sprayer. I binned it yesterday with the utmost pleasure. Hated the thing!
> 
> For those of us without an outside tap, with no possibility to fit one, and no electric for about 25 metres, I'm really hopeful it's the solution. It will still be a hassle navigating two flights of stairs, with 3 buckets (2BM + one to feed the Worx) and associated washing gear but imagine doing all that and getting just a dribble out of the end of a pump sprayer...


Your situation pretty much mirrors mine except I don't have any stairs, just around 40 yards to carry water.

Harry


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

westerman said:


> That's interesting, I'm not sure what would be in ONR when used in the recommended solution that would damage the Pump. I've seen it used in toilet systems and the like because it's kind to the seals and rubbers and it works miracles in cleaning old systems out and keeping them free of gunk.
> 
> I would have thought ONR would be kind to the pump but if anyone has experience of problems I'd be very pleased to take advice.
> 
> Regards, Harry


I use ONR solution through my Worx every week, no issues.

I mix up 12L bucket of warm ONR, rinse the car down with the ONR through the Worx (using about 3L), and then do a normal ONR wash with a mitt and drying towel with the rest.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

westerman said:


> That's interesting, I'm not sure what would be in ONR when used in the recommended solution that would damage the Pump. I've seen it used in toilet systems and the like because it's kind to the seals and rubbers and it works miracles in cleaning old systems out and keeping them free of gunk.
> 
> I would have thought ONR would be kind to the pump but if anyone has experience of problems I'd be very pleased to take advice.
> 
> Regards, Harry


I don't expect any issues to be honest, but it's something worth considering if you will use often for this kind of job. Maybe rinse it after each use.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

tosh said:


> I use ONR solution through my Worx every week, no issues.
> 
> I mix up 12L bucket of warm ONR, rinse the car down with the ONR through the Worx (using about 3L), and then do a normal ONR wash with a mitt and drying towel with the rest.


Great, that's exactly how I intend to use it, all it means is I'll be using the Worx instead of the infernal pump sprayer which is so laborious and hardly puts enough product on.
I just saw on Youtube a question asked 'would the ONR cause any problems to the Worx' and the answer was they had used it that way for over 2 years with no detriment at all.
Thanks for sharing your method.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

toni said:


> I don't expect any issues to be honest, but it's something worth considering if you will use often for this kind of job. Maybe rinse it after each use.


I think your 'play safe' advice is good, it wouldn't take long to just rinse the machine through and it's probably good practice as with every item we use to rinse or wash it off after use.
I will rinse through but I just think that ONR will if anything act as a lubricant. It's going to leave its polymers on any surface that would probably remain there even after rinsing.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

So the new Worx Hydroshot arrived.I got the WG629E.6 with the 2 batteries and used it for the first time today.
It's just what I need, I sprayed ONR solution onto the car using the spray setting on the Worx and allowed it to sit for a couple of minutes, I then 'jetted' the car with the 25 deg setting. Then I wiped down with numerous well wetted (solution) Mf's before jetting again and drying. It did a good job and left the paint ready for a detail spray.

The Worx is so easy. It's NOT a pressure washer as such and to that end I don't think one could just Jet and dry. It needs the cloths or sponge to ensure all contaminants are removed before drying.

The little 20V 1.5Ah battery easily coped with the two passes over the car and the wheels and after putting it back on charge I looked 2 hours later and it was fully charged again.

Would I recommend? Well yes but I would always go with a pressure washer if I had the facilities.
That said, the Worx is so easy to set up and use, there are a host of jobs around the home that it would suit without the need to set up a full PW unit. It's also great for engine bays etc where not too much pressure is required so a useful tool to have hanging in the garage?

Harry


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad it’s what you required Harry.


----------

